# Down Under - recommendations please



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Well after an eventful 12 years at the same company I finally parted company with them on Friday.

I haven't as yet decided what I want to do next so I am taking the opportunity to take the family to Oz for a short break.

The plan is to fly into Brisbane (got family there) and then do a 3 day trip to Sydney and a further 4 or 5 days near the reef.

Any suggestions on places to visit in Sydney. Already go the Harbour Bridge climb; the opera house and the Olympic stadium penciled in. Any thing we really shouldn't miss?

For the reef tour I'm thinking about Hamilton Island at the moment, but is there anywhere else?

Any input appreciated.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## andyc (Apr 29, 2003)

Blue Mountains are worth a visit, just outside sydney (plenty of tours go out that way), i believe The Darkness used it for their latest video.

Also great views from the top of the AMP tower in sydney.

If you can stop on the way to reef Fraiser Island is worth going to.


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Andy
Thanks, AMP tower now on itineary of certain. Blue moutains I will pass by the kids and get there reaction.

I shall look into Fraiser island too, ideally want somewhere that we can go a scuba dive on the reef from.

Thanks again
Bob



> Blue Mountains are worth a visit, just outside sydney (plenty of tours go out that way), i believe The Darkness used it for their latest video.
> 
> Also great views from the top of the AMP tower in sydney.
> 
> If you can stop on the way to reef Fraiser Island is worth going to.


----------



## andyc (Apr 29, 2003)

cant remember the name of the company we went out to reef on, but there are lots of them most offering to do scuba dive from the boat.

Basically you put all the gear on and go down if you like it then you can stay down a pay if not then you can return to the boat a pay nothing.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Last time I was in Sydney (about 2 years ago) they had a Russian space shuttle "Buran" (a real one) on display - you could walk around it and into it's cargo bay. The kids may enjoy it - I loved it ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Hmm - looks like the company went bust :'(

http://www.meniscus.net/buran/

You can also walk to the top of the bridge (something I didn't do.)


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

and you must try eating Morten Bay bugs they are like crayfish/lobster but cheaper and in my opinion taste better.
I found an eat all you can place they kept coming until you were really sick on them!! tasty.

Take the harbour boat ride to the other side The Rocks (i think a shopping centre type thing) and also over towards the ocean (something bay - cant remember) but its a nice walk to see the view and then back for some food in the viillage (bay).


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Blue Mountains is a must, Wonderland has an Austrailian zoo that you can go into a few of the pens (kangaroos, emus,koala's ect ,great for the kids they can stroke them) plus its a theme park, whilst there we took a helicopter ride up the Paramatta river over the Olympic stadium over Harbour Bridge ,hovered over the Opera house then back to wonderland got some fantastic pics /video, cost about Â£150 for two of us but well worth it, The Botanical gardens are right next to the opera house , gotta be one of the most spectacular views there is, sitting in the gardens with the opera house and harbour bridge as a backdrop ,the rocks are a short walk from the opera house also (lots of english type pubs) , I wish British trains were run like the Aussie trains ,they are cheap clean and on time, easily the best way to get around ,oh and take a ferry over to Manly it's a good day out it's the beach all the Aussies use i was told cos Bondi's for tourists ;D ;D ;D

Brilliant place.

Chris


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

If you're basing yourself somewhere near the reef, I would avoid Cairns....when we were there it seemed full of backpacker/student/hippie types.
We stayed there for a few nights and then we moved up the coast to Port Douglas which had a much more'refined' feel  and still had all the boat trips out to the reef 8)


----------



## AndyI (Oct 2, 2003)

Fantastic plan - just spent a month there over Xmas / New Year.

Make sure you do an evening cruise - the standard ferries are great rather than the 'special dinner cruises' - and you get a fantastic sunset behind the city skyline.

Agree with the day trip out to Manly - also if you're feelign energetic their is a great walk back round part of the harbour (10k though !!! so take plenty of water)

If you head up to coast - sop in the Whitsundays and go on a cruise their - 4 days of swimming, snorkelling, diving, eating, drinking etc


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Cheers Fellas

Andy C - boat type ride out to reef now on agenda. I'm going to try and squeeze in a PADI diving course in before we go, which may speed things up a little out there

Kevin - Bridge climb already on the agenda. Pity about the Russian shuttle my son would have loved that

Jonaff - Mortan Bay Bugs - hmm not sure I like the sound of those (not a big fish fan) but will point Mrs in that direction. If I'm feeling brave I will give them a go too.

WesTTy - Copter ride sounds good and I think the kids have got the zoo in their sights. Somehow the 3 nights 4 days in Sydney don't look like its going to be long enough.

NickP - Hear what your saying about Cairns which is where the Hamilton Island thing came from. I am now looking at Fraser Island too.

Andy I - Evening cruise sounds fab, it is now on the agenda for sure. Where abouts are the WhitSundays? near Sydney?

Cheers again, Oh yes anything that we should be doing while we are in Brisbane (technically about an hour outside Brisbane in a place called Rabina (sp)

Bob


----------



## andyc (Apr 29, 2003)

I think I spent a lot of time in brisbane in the bars. Â

We did go to Australia zoo, its the one owned by TV's Steve Irwin.

I think there is also a Warner Bros movie world near Brisbane, I didnt go but I would imagine the kids would enjoy it


----------



## fasTT (Feb 12, 2004)

Last time I was in Sydney they had 'The Bounty'...the actual ship used in the mel gibson film...my son, who was 3 at the time loved it, and they do lunch and evening cruises on it....fantastic!


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

If you,d like to be based on an island on the reef then check out Heron Island.

http://www.heronisland.com

Loads of info on the link but it is a natural coral cay with direct access to the reef...fall out of bed and into the blue... the only divers permitted to dive the area are the guests on the island, so you get it all to yourself without any dayboats.

Good idea to do your PADI here ..it saves a lot of time and enjoyment. If you go soon you'll catch the turtles hatching... a wonderful sight to see.

You can book direct or maybe through your family in Brisbane..not sure which is cheaper.

Have a great time ;D


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Daz
Heron Island looks fantastic and we can drive there from Brisbane.

I have it firmly on my Radar

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

We also drove from Brisbane, takes a lot longer than I thought, but its worth the drive. Might be worth checking into an overnight stay halfway.

Not much to see in Gladstone, where you'll pick up your transfer, so I'd give it a miss.

Have a great time ;D


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Well time has come for me to board the taxi.

Thanks for all the tips, bridge climb booked, Hamilton Island break booked. ATP tower, Opera House, Bakers Warf (I think), Blue mountains, Olympic village all on radar screen

See you all in about 4 weeks.

Its a tough job but some ones gotta do it 

Bob


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

beastty said:


> Well time has come for me to board the taxi.
> 
> Thanks for all the tips, bridge climb booked, Hamilton Island break booked. ATP tower, Opera House, Bakers Warf (I think), Blue mountains, Olympic village all on radar screen
> 
> ...


I'm back, did I miss much?

Thanks for all the pointers, quick summary of trip

Singapore two nights on way out - City tour and diner with a mate

Seaworld, out of this world particularly the new Shark Enclosure and I think the Ski display (although can't be sure as i spent most of the time looking at the cheer leaders  )

Wild Life Park - kids got to hold a real live Koala and ged the Roos

Surfers Paradise, Nobby beach, lots of other beaches - Surfs up dudes, although my boy did get rescued by the life guard (good job boys keep it up). Relax - only a minor drama.

Harbour Bridge Climb - great experience although still not sure it was worth 155 bucks. They make a big deal about 1400 steps but it ain't difficult at all. Views were good though.

Darling Harbour (and Aquarium) - my kind of place lots of nice people and good places to eat.

ATP tower - wow what a view. You can read the sign on the Olympic stadium from up there.

Blue Mountains - lots of trees and and nice views again

Opera House - been there done that

Hamilton Island - can't recall too much of this part of the trip. When I wasn't pissed, I was sleeping and when I wasn't sleeping I was feeling a bit sea sick.

Reef - fab snorkelling (didn't get round to taking the PADI course)

Brsibane - Southbank beach - what a fab idea (London could learn a thing or two)

Got to go and sort out my pics now and figure out how to edit the cam corder footage.

Cheers again

Bob


----------

